# Help identify a Look frame (and maybe a deraileur hanger that'll fit it?)



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm looking to build this bike up. A bit of a winter trainer, maybe sit on the wind trainer a little, maybe take over to Europe (living in the UK at the moment) to ride some classic rides.

I'd really like to identify what model it is, year etc too.

As you can see in the photo, it's missing the deraileur hanger. My plan is to try a few that I've got sitting around ... and if I'm lucky one will fit, be adaptable or lead me to know what I need ... this could be a long shot.

The build should be based around Ultegra 6500 (9speed). I've currently got:


6500 hubs on open pros ... $30 secondhand.
6500 rear deraileur $10
7400 stem $20
7800 pedals $30
UN-54 and UN-72 English bottom brackets ... might fit $10
6500 12-27 cassette $60
7700 chain $30

So just missing shifters, bar, post, saddle, front deraileur and cranks/rings ... not too much. Hopefully the build cost won't be too bad .. i'd like to have a bike I'm comfortable locking up and one that I can take to Europe without being paranoid about theft/damage.

Thanks,

-Chris


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Bump ...

It's arrived now, and is a KG221. I'll borrow a camera (down to only my cellphone camera these days ... ) and get a picture of the deraileur hanger mount, and hopefully someone will recognise it off another Look? I'm having no luck with google. Seems the KG221 wasnt a big seller.

If anyone know's the seat post diameter, I'd appreciate it. I will measure up with some calipers, but so far all I know is it's a little smaller than 27.2mm ... but could be down to 25mm ... 

It arrived with the fork out, and I've just spent a couple of hours cleaning up the headset and fitting the parts I've got that can fit to a frame that doesnt have a deraileur hanger. So far I'm pretty happy ... although if I can't sort out the hanger it'll be all for nothing.

Thanks,

-chris


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

It looks like it would take the same hanger that was used later on the 555 models. I'd suggest trying to get in contact with Fisher Outdoor Leisure. They're the LOOK distributor in the UK, and might be able to help. Did the frame include the seat binder bolt and seatpost? It uses a proprietary binder and 25.0mm seatpost, so if those pieces are missing you might want to ask Fisher about that too. Cool bike. Good luck.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. I'll order a 25mm post. I've found a generic hanger that might fit, it'll from later Looks. I'll check if it's 555 too. I've not ordered it yet either.

That's a pain the binder is custom. I'll google it more & hopefully get a picture.

I bought the frame before I read the info about what KG221 meant, so the frame is a little lower spec than I thought, but as I've heard, Look never made any cheap/bad bikes. If I can get it going soon, I'll be very happy. If only it was in Mondrian colours ... I still think the 595 Mondrian is the most beautiful Look I've ever seen.

Thanks.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. I'll order a 25mm post. I've found a generic hanger that might fit, it'll from later Looks. I'll check if it's 555 too. I've not ordered it yet either.

That's a pain the binder is custom. I'll google it more & hopefully get a picture.

I bought the frame before I read the info about what KG221 meant, so the frame is a little lower spec than I thought, but as I've heard, Look never made any cheap/bad bikes. If I can get it going soon, I'll be very happy. If only it was in Mondrian colours ... I still think the 595 Mondrian is the most beautiful Look I've ever seen.

Thanks.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Excel Sports Boulder has the seatpost binder bolt for $15 bucks. NOS 25.0 ergoposts occasionally show up on ebay. Good luck!


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

It turns out the frame had the seat binder bolt. It doesnt look like theres anything there, but then I stuck an allen key in and found something to turn ... cool system.

A 25.0mm seatpost is on the way, and a deraileur hanger for a Look 555/461 ... it was the closest I could find. 

I'm now just missing my bottom bracket (in the post) and a front deraileur. I ended up splurging on some DA7800 cranks ... they're way too good for this bike ... but just my favourite crank and I found an almost new set for about $135 on ebay. I'll keep an eye out for 6500 ones and make the bike a complete 6500 build then.

Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to post some pictures when it's done.

-Chris

PS the pictures below are my 595 which I've sold on to my cousin, as it was cut 5mm too short in the seat post for me ... 5mm isnt much, but enough that it's not right. Also a close up with the iphone of the hanger and some of the hangers i found which might fit. It's disapointing that the hangers were'nt marked as being suitable for the frame.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I can confirm a Look 555/KG461 deraileur hanger also fits my KG221.

The 25mm seat post fits, although I can't work out this seat post clamp bolt .. might be missing part of it. Will have to take a proper look.

Thanks for the help. Now just need my bottom bracket to arrive and to find a front deraileur.

-Chris


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Binder bolt- It's a special bolt that grabs the back the seat tube. 

The bolt is concave on one side so you can slide the seatpost in but when you tighten, the bolt pivots and pinches the back of the post..

I had a 221 and loved it...I wish I never sold it...


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. I fount that there was a nut on the left with an angled front. It can come out. The half on the right side might not move. Then with a M5 or M4 bolt from the spares box, it seems to work. I'll need a seat and some cranks to have a proper sit on it and see how it holds.

Thanks,


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay ... last question. What width bottom bracket do I need? I'm going to run a Shimano Octalink bottom bracket ... I know in the past when I went from square taper to octalink that I needed a different width.

So far I've found 68x109 and 68x118mm. Any idea which one? Should be the same as the KG241, 261 and 281 .. 

-Chris


----------

